# Barred rock using blue andalusian for a pillow lol!



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Barred rock using blue andalusian for a pillow lol!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute! Love the Blue!


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

You should seem em in the sunlight! Pretty lavender color!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh I have


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Is that yours !? He looks sharp


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

He's gorgeous Apyl!!! Very cute pic Nate. Makes the heart smile.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nate said:


> Is that yours !? He looks sharp


He was mine last summer until he went after my 3 year old. Then he became dinner. I still love the look of the Blue Andalusion and wouldnt mind having another.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok!! We got them because my wife wont eat brown eggs lol she's a city girl! She likes the white ines


----------

